# Sweet Potato sun exposure question



## larry_stewart (Oct 19, 2016)

As we know, when regular potatoes are exposed to sunlight, they can turn green.

My question is, will the sun have the same affect ( effect, I still never get these straight)  on sweet potatoes ?

Larry


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 19, 2016)

Effect. And no, it won't.  Sweet potatoes can sit in a bowl on the counter forever, pretty much.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 19, 2016)

It looks like sweet potatoes do not turn green in the sun, but harvested sweet potatoes do need to be cured before being stored in a dark place. I think exposing them to sunlight would encourage sprouting and shorten their shelf life, but they won't become dangerous to eat. 

Here's more info: http://piedmontmastergardeners.org/article/sweet-potatoes/

P.S. You could think of cause and effect:

Use affect when talking about the influence, the cause.

Use effect when talking about the consequence, the result.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 19, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> P.S. You could think of cause and effect:
> 
> Use affect when talking about the influence, the cause.
> 
> Use effect when talking about the consequence, the result.



You guys have been trying to teach me this, I understand %100, just can't remember it


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 20, 2016)

Would a mnemonic help? 

CARE = Cause/Affect, Result/Effect


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 20, 2016)

from sweet potato to word semantics (because I can't think of the proper word)
a typical thread on DC!

I always have a hard time remembering as well.  If I take the time to talk it out I 'usually' get the right one, but never know why!  

Thanks GG,  but will I remember?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 20, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> from sweet potato to word semantics (because I can't think of the proper word)
> a typical thread on DC!
> 
> I always have a hard time remembering as well.  If I take the time to talk it out I 'usually' get the right one, but never know why!
> ...



No idea. Keep trying different solutions and maybe one will stick


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 20, 2016)

I do not touch the things myself, especially if they've been anywhere near marshmallows and brown sugar.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 20, 2016)

We made these for DH's teacher group as part of a Mexican feast. People ate it up 

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/mexican-style-twice-baked-sweet-potatoes-with-orange-crema/


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 20, 2016)

What I have understood  the sweet potato isnt  a close relative to  real potatoes and does not contain solanine, that is that turn potatoes green and poisonous .


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 20, 2016)

Good Golly Got Garlic!!!
Those look scrumpdillisious!   And the best part ?  Freezing instructions!

Make the full recipe and freeze in individual packages, what more could an empty nester ask for!


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 20, 2016)

Potatoes (Solanum tuberosum) are in the Solanaceae family, related to tomatoes, peppers, and eggplant along with deadly nightshade. ... 

Sweet potatoes (Ipomoea batatas) are in the Convolvulaceae family with flowering morning glory vines.

So not related.

I leave my sweet potatoes out on the work top as they seem to loose flavour in the 'fridge and they don't go greem.


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 20, 2016)

Ah so I was right, no solanine in the sweet potatoes


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 20, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> Potatoes (Solanum tuberosum) are in the Solanaceae family, related to tomatoes, peppers, and eggplant along with deadly nightshade. ...
> 
> Sweet potatoes (Ipomoea batatas) are in the Convolvulaceae family with flowering morning glory vines.
> 
> ...



We have baskets woven from palm fronds (made by a friend in the Bahamas).  We have 4 - one for potatoes (including sweet), one for onions, a small one for garlic, and one for whatever else (apples, bananas, etc).  

The potato basket has a lid, so even if a stray ray of sunshine should find it's way into the corner where they reside, it won't have any *effect* on the potatoes stored within.  They will never be *affected* by any improper exposure.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 21, 2016)

Another side note...  deadly nightshade family can aggravate inflammation.  If you have arthritis and one day wonder why it is suddenly acting worse, think about what you have been eating in the last couple of days... 

I don't eat alot of potatoes but sometimes I will have them two or three days in a row.  Hello painful gout and arthritis! 

There are many other food irritants to inflammation but most people don't realize how big a family the deadly nightshade is and what it can do...


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 21, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> The potato basket has a lid, so even if a stray ray of sunshine should find it's way into the corner where they reside, it won't have any *effect* on the potatoes stored within.  They will never be *affected* by any improper exposure.





I get , but still won't remember it


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Another side note...  deadly nightshade family can aggravate inflammation.  If you have arthritis and one day wonder why it is suddenly acting worse, think about what you have been eating in the last couple of days...
> 
> I don't eat alot of potatoes but sometimes I will have them two or three days in a row.  Hello painful gout and arthritis!
> 
> There are many other food irritants to inflammation but most people don't realize how big a family the deadly nightshade is and what it can do...



There is no evidence of that theory. 

http://www.arthritis.org/living-wit...et/anti-inflammatory/food-myths-arthritis.php


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 22, 2016)

In Sweden they have found out  if you stupid enough to eat green potatoes or  just remove the  green part  and eat the rest, you can  tummy ache and  feel like you have inflammation in the body.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> In Sweden they have found out  if you stupid enough to eat green potatoes or  just remove the  green part  and eat the rest, you can  tummy ache and  feel like you have inflammation in the body.



dragnlaw is not referring to green potatoes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> dragnlaw is not referring to green potatoes.



Although, now that I think about it, that's probably how this idea got started.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 22, 2016)

Sorry if I implied it was a scientific fact.  I have no idea if it is or not.  

I do know for a fact that many a nutritional dietitian, when analyzing a client  recommend avoiding certain foods that could possibly cause aggravation.

Many conditions are affected by certain foods. I was merely suggesting that for arthritic flare-ups one might look to their diet to see if it is/was aggravated by something.  

It certainly can't hurt and may actually help - common sense works wonders - scientific or not.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Sorry if I implied it was a scientific fact.  I have no idea if it is or not.
> 
> I do know for a fact that many a nutritional dietitian, when analyzing a client  recommend avoiding certain foods that could possibly cause aggravation.
> 
> ...



Your last paragraph sounded pretty definite  The thing is, nightshade plants are highly nutritious and avoiding them when it's not necessary is not a great solution. 

The other thing is that in general people are terrible at tracking symptoms and possible triggers (there are many for arthritis, which is a group of disorders, not a single thing),  and they're great at making connections that aren't there. That's why the scientific method was developed - to test hypotheses, change specific variables and record observations meticulously. The conclusions are much more reliable.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 22, 2016)

Well, if avoiding them helps the situation - stick with it. If it doesn't help then go back to them...   = Common sense.

See a Nutritional Dietitian, (who has their certificate) who is trained in this sort of thing...   =  Common sense.

"Most" foods and/or food groups, do not have a monopoly on certain nutrients, or other goodies that are good for you,  they are very likely available in others...  = common sense. 

and if you don't know which...  ask someone who does..  = common sense.

There  are many types of arthritis...  find out which kind(s) you have...   each could or should be treated differently.  Each could be, and probably are, affected by different irritants...  the more you understand, the better able you will be able to learn to cope...    = common sense.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 22, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> We made these for DH's teacher group as part of a Mexican feast. People ate it up
> 
> Mexican-Style Twice-Baked Sweet Potatoes with Orange Crema


 

Thanks for the link.


Gonna have to try this one. They look yummy. 

I've made twice baked taters for years but twice baked sweet taters never occurred to me.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Well, if avoiding them helps the situation - stick with it. If it doesn't help then go back to them...   = Common sense.
> 
> See a Nutritional Dietitian, (who has their certificate) who is trained in this sort of thing...   =  Common sense.
> 
> ...



If only it was that simple  Looks like you're pretty set in your beliefs, so okay.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 22, 2016)

and so you GG and thank you.  I don't disbelieve science, far from it.  I just don't believe in closing my eyes to things that perhaps science has not yet discovered or proven.  Just because they haven't doesn't mean it isn't true.  

I would never ever suggest someone ignore science in place of old wives tales or research, but not all is hocus pocus...  just snake oil and the new found weight loss pill you need to buy every month for $160.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2016)

Or placebo effect. Or misattribution. The belief that correlation = causation is strong.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 23, 2016)

*correlation=causation*

Our nutty son loves to point out that "one fact" does not mean "the other". Every once in a while, to make a point, he'll toss up a chart he finds somewhere/anywhere. He has all sorts of "sources" he knows he can rely on for a chuckle. To wit:


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 23, 2016)

Yup, I've posted one of those sites before: http://twentytwowords.com/funny-gra...etween-completely-unrelated-stats-9-pictures/


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 23, 2016)

*"Number of people who have died becoming tangled in their bedsheets."*

Wonder if any of those were caught in bed with the wrong spouse??

Things that make you go "hmmmm...."


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 23, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Our nutty son loves to point out that "one fact" does not mean "the other". Every once in a while, to make a point, he'll toss up a chart he finds somewhere/anywhere. He has all sorts of "sources" he knows he can rely on for a chuckle. To wit:



ROFL!


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 24, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> We have baskets woven from palm fronds (made by a friend in the Bahamas).  We have 4 - one for potatoes (including sweet), one for onions, a small one for garlic, and one for whatever else (apples, bananas, etc).
> 
> The potato basket has a lid, so even if a stray ray of sunshine should find it's way into the corner where they reside, it won't have any *effect* on the potatoes stored within.  They will never be *affected* by any improper exposure.


Why are you getting at me? I didn't mix up affect and effect.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 24, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> Why are you getting at me? I didn't mix up affect and effect.



*Mad Cook*, I don't think it was aimed at you at all.   Just showing everyone a correct usage of the words.  We had all been getting hints for trying to remember the correct ways.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 24, 2016)

The whole sweet potato / cause and effect/ affect thing is all my fault for my not paying attention during 7th grade English.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 24, 2016)

LOL...  Larry, I didn't pay attention in 7,8,9,10....  etc...  "there's our sign!" 

OMG - look at the size of those things!!  What else did you grow?


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 24, 2016)

We grew just about everything.  This is my second year with sweet potatoes.  I don't even like them that much, but there is nothing like not knowing what you're going to get until the end of the seasons when you dig them up ( potatoes, sweet potatoes and peanuts).  Last year we had one the size of a bowling pin.  

This year we grew: String beans bush & pole ( yellow, purple and green), Large cukes,kirmess,  4 different varieties of onions, garlic, chard, carrots, Okra, romaine lettuce,  tomatoes ( 5 or 6 different varieties), peppers ( 3 different varieties, eggplants ( 3 different varieties), zucchinis,cucuzze squash, hubard squash, acorn squash , butternut squash, Peanuts, peas, Herbs ( rosemary, sage, thyme, parsley, lovage,oregano, basil), leeks, shitake mushrooms,  Annual fruits and berries ( and nuts) Grapes, strawberries, chestnuts, apples, Rhubarb, kiwis, meyer lemons, kafir lime, kafir lime, 

Failures include, but not limited to: Water melon, cantaloup, honeydew, beets

I think thats it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm flabbergasted...  didn't realize you must be on a farm.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 25, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> I'm flabbergasted...  didn't realize you must be on a farm.



No kidding  Larry, how big is your property?


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 25, 2016)

Not too much property, about 1/2 acre 
Most things are in raised beds, the rest I kinda sneak into places on the rest of my property when my wife not looking ( like growing pumpkins in the front yard next to the driveway).

The raised beds force me to be organized and efficient.  Everything has its exact place to grow.   So Im able to grow a decent amount, in a restricted area.

I wish I had a farm, or at least more land to work with.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 25, 2016)

Sweet potatoes are of the same family as yams.  They are not part of the nightshade family of plants, like nightshade, Belladonna, tomatoes, and potatoes.  When potatoes are exposed to sun, they undergo a chemical metamorphosis that begins the sprouting sequence in the spud.  The green color comes from chlorophyll, and converts sunlight into usable energy for the plant to use (not poisonous).  But thought the clorophyll isn't poisonous, the sprouts create the poison - solanine, found in all members of the nightshade family, but not always in the edible plan parts.  It is especially concentrated in the potato sprouts.

Sweet potatoes do not contain any in them at any stage of there life cycle.

Bob Flowers


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 25, 2016)

Personal reseach will garner you knowledge that your trusted, degree holding nutritionist might not know.  Ever hear of glucogen, another hormone produced by the pancreas.  It plays a role in blood sugar regulation, just as insulin does.  My nutritionist, a very studious person who is always looking for trusted info, had no clue what it is, or how it works in the body.  She also had no idea that baked sweet potatoes that were cooked by any other methods other than boiling are extremely high in the glycemic index, and glycemic load charts.  It pays to research trustworthy sources.  No one is born knowing anything.  We all have to learn through research, or by the knowledge taught by others.or by personal experience.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Oct 26, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Our nutty son loves to point out that "one fact" does not mean "the other". Every once in a while, to make a point, he'll toss up a chart he finds somewhere/anywhere. He has all sorts of "sources" he knows he can rely on for a chuckle. To wit:



My favourite story along those lines was a correlation between TV antenna size and lung cancer in an asbestos mining town in Quebec. 

It turned out that the people with the big antennas were the guys who worked the most overtime in the mines (so they could afford the big antennas) and thus had the most asbestos exposure.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 26, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> My nutritionist, a very studious person who is always looking for trusted info, had no clue what it is, or how it works in the body.  She also had no idea that baked sweet potatoes that were cooked by any other methods other than boiling are extremely high in the glycemic index, and glycemic load charts.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Actually while taking my history for a course, my DIL, in training as a Nutritional Dietician, did mention that very thing but it was over my head.  So newer schools seem to teach a lot more.  Here's another one -...  when I asked my doctor some questions about certain drugs he said... and I quote...  "ask your pharmacist, he's trained for that" . 



taxlady said:


> My favourite story along those lines was a correlation between TV antenna size and lung cancer in an asbestos mining town in Quebec.
> 
> It turned out that the people with the big antennas were the guys who worked the most overtime in the mines (so they could afford the big antennas) and thus had the most asbestos exposure.



Unfortunately that correlation may very well be true!!! 
no, no I know it's not. don't rag on me


----------



## taxlady (Oct 26, 2016)

I always ask the pharmacist about drugs. It's true, they are trained for that. They know more about side effects and drug interactions than most M.D.s.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 26, 2016)

taxlady said:


> I always ask the pharmacist about drugs. It's true, they are trained for that. They know more about side effects and drug interactions than most M.D.s.



With electronic medical records, doctors get information about interactions and side effects as soon as they put them into the system. My doctors have computers in all of the exam and treatment rooms.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 26, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> With electronic medical records, doctors get information about interactions and side effects as soon as they put them into the system. My doctors have computers in all of the exam and treatment rooms.


We're not that up to date here. I have to beg to get my ophthalmology info sent to my GP.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 26, 2016)

I find the pharmacists give more accurate info about whether or not to take medications with or without a meal and whether or not alcohol is okay. YMMV


----------



## Zagut (Oct 26, 2016)

taxlady said:


> I always ask the pharmacist about drugs. It's true, they are trained for that. They know more about side effects and drug interactions than most M.D.s.


 
^^^^^
So true.

They are also much more up to date on warnings of what drugs should be used with certain conditions.

I was prescribed a drug by my doctor that the pharmacist said my condition had a warning about.

The Doctor's office kept insisting it was fine and wouldn't be a problem until the pharmacist sent them current literature about it.

Funny how fast they changed their tune.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 26, 2016)

We have a system that you have to agree to whereas your med info can and is shared between druggist.  Some people don't like it because they think it is "Big Brother" watching over you.  I like it because I really don't give a poo-poo if big brother is watching.  I'd rather be warned of a conflicting med.

Not all Dr. enter everything right away - plenty of our Dr. have computer's in the exam rooms...  but they are not necessarily hooked up to other Dr's - and there-in lies a problem.  

Your GP gives you something for a headache,  your rhumatologist an opiate for pain, your Dentist an antibiotic for an infection....   Yes, they may all ask what you are taking but some times "I'm taking high blood pressre pills" is not the same pill as other Drs know....   but your druggist does.  Whether or not you go to the same pharmacy.    

Except sometimes it doesn't go over provincial borders. And that's another problem...  so, you, the patient...  question question and question some more - you are the only one looking out for yourself.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 26, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> We have a system that you have to agree to whereas your med info can and is shared between druggist.  Some people don't like it because they think it is "Big Brother" watching over you.  I like it because I really don't give a poo-poo if big brother is watching.  I'd rather be warned of a conflicting med.
> 
> Not all Dr. enter everything right away - plenty of our Dr. have computer's in the exam rooms...  but they are not necessarily hooked up to other Dr's - and there-in lies a problem.
> 
> ...



I certainly agree that patients need to be their own advocates. Since I have multiple chronic conditions and take a lot of medications, I keep an updated list of my meds, procedures, etc., and take a copy everywhere I go. 

There are two major hospital systems in my area and they each have different electronic medical records (EMR) systems, so I try to use the same system as much as possible. 

One time, I had appointments with two different specialists on the same day. When I went to the second doctor, they already had my weight and other vital statistics in the system. It's pretty cool


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 26, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I keep an updated list of my meds, procedures, etc., and take a copy everywhere I go.



I too keep a list of meds I take.  It is on my phone under Emergency...  of course the last time I needed it...  I had forgotten my phone at home!


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 26, 2016)

There's nothing better than when a patient comes in with a list of their meds, dosages, how often they take it and a list of al their physicians and contact info.

Now ( in the US) we can only send prescriptions directly to the pharmacy using a program that keeps track of the meds, will alert us of prior meds ( to help prevent drug seekers) and also flag interactions.  

That being said, I always tell the patient to go to their regular pharmacist and double check with them anytime they are taking something new.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 26, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> I too keep a list of meds I take.  It is on my phone under Emergency...  of course the last time I needed it...  I had forgotten my phone at home!



This came up in another group I belong to. I don't know about the laws in Canada, but in some U.S. states, for privacy reasons, emergency personnel are not allowed to try to go into patients' electronic devices for medical, or other, information.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 26, 2016)

GG I have no idea if we have those rules or not and I don't really care...  because if I am alone and unconscious, they will go thru my purse and wallet to find out who I am - and I keep a note there to say to look on my phone for emergency numbers and notes. 

So they have my permission...   and if they want to be nosy and peek further, my only constraint would be to do it AFTER they have taken care of ME.   So go ahead and enjoy my monotonous texts and all my pictures of food and a few of the grandkids, my geese, my dogs, my cats, my flowers...  wheee how titillating!

oh....  and my phone isn't even locked - has a thumbprint thingy but I never activated it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 26, 2016)

Okay. I just wanted to mention it for people who do care.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 27, 2016)

I have my medical info on my phone. I either read it off or show it to them. I wasn't really expecting anyone but my DH to be looking at it if I am unconscious or incoherent.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 27, 2016)

taxlady said:


> I have my medical info on my phone. I either read it off or show it to them. I wasn't really expecting anyone but my DH to be looking at it if I am unconscious or incoherent.



What if he isn't with you and you're unconscious or incoherent?


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 27, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> GG I have no idea if we have those rules or not and I don't really care...  because if I am alone and unconscious, they will go thru my purse and wallet to find out who I am - and I keep a note there to say to look on my phone for emergency numbers and notes.
> 
> So they have my permission...   and if they want to be nosy and peek further, my only constraint would be to do it AFTER they have taken care of ME.   So go ahead and enjoy my monotonous texts and all my pictures of food and a few of the grandkids, my geese, my dogs, my cats, my flowers...  wheee how titillating!
> 
> oh....  and my phone isn't even locked - has a thumbprint thingy but I never activated it.



Same here.  I don't have all of that info about meds ( I don't take any prescriptions but allopurinol to keep my gout at bay - the rest is just supplements like red yeast rice and krill oil), but I don't care who sees my phone.  I don't call or text anyone who I want to keep secret, nor do I visit any internet sites that I'm ashamed to have made public, so dig in and get bored if that turns your crank.  I really don't understand the apparent paranoia that some people exhibit on this.  I would much prefer that a responder accesses my contact list to let someone know I have a problem.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 27, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> What if he isn't with you and you're unconscious or incoherent?


Then they get as much info as they get from most unconscious people.   I'm not just being snarky. I hadn't actually thought about this in terms of an emergency. Luckily, the only meds I take are two kinds of eye drops. I suppose a list with GP, ophthalmologist, and type and dose of eye drops would be a good idea. I'll be giving this some thought. Probably a file in Google Drive shared with Stirling. I don't really see me remembering to print it out often.

I do have Stirling listed in my phone's address book as "ICE" (In Case of Emergency).


----------

